# Plancha de pelo Babyliss



## jimenezviera (Sep 10, 2013)

Buenas de antemano, gracias quien me pueda ayudar, tengo una plancha de pelo Babyliss con una falla en la base giratoria del cable de alimentación, ella enciende pero al realizarle un movimiento ésta se apaga...
Revise la continuidad del cable y está bien, ésta trae un conector para facilitar el giro pero no se como trabaja.
Espero me ayuden, buenas tardes ...


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 10, 2013)

> tengo una plancha de pelo babyliss con *una falla en la base giratoria* del cable de alimentacion.



ya sabemos donde esta la falla!!!....



> Revise la continuidad del cable y esta bien



supongo que lo probaste (desarmado)desde la punta hasta la resistencia y pasos intermedios.....

todo apunta a que sea el cable, pero....

....cualquier duda o negacion  a las respuestas anteriores, sube algunas fotos asi sabemos de que estamos hablando y poder ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2013)

Aparentemente tiene un sistema de cable giratorio y ahí estaría el problema !


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 10, 2013)

tengo una plancha de pelo babyliss con una falla en la base giratoria del cable de alimentacion.


> ya sabemos donde esta la falla!!!....


lo dije yo primeeeerooo!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2013)

Uhhhhhhh , ya te veo planchándote el pelo en la Caterpillar  ¿ Sos amigo de los amigos de SSTC ?


----------



## alis castilllo (Oct 1, 2013)

la falla es causada por desgaste en el conector del cable y mucha veces hay que apretar los terminales donde hace contacto el conector he reparado muchas veces esa falla y m*e* ha tocado reemplazar el cable o la base de los terminales en algunos casos


----------



## lanserc83 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hola, como dice el título, tengo un problema con una plancha de pelo que no calienta. Esta es de la marca Babyliss Pro Nano Titanium modelo: BABNT2073AR. Al desconectar las resistencias (las que deberían calentar) y medirlas, estas dan 135,7 Ω y 136,6 Ω  prácticamente iguales, pero desconozco si estos valores son normales para confirmar si están buenas o dañadas, ¿alguien que me ayude con eso por favor?
Después lo que entiendo como el fusible térmico me pareció bastante raro, nunca había visto uno así (aunque tampoco tengo mucha experiencia) y supongo que no es el problema ya que al desarmarlo e intentar entender su mecanismo, tiene un plastiquito blanco que (imagino) al sobrepasar la temperatura, se acciona e interrumpe la continuidad. Y acá viene otro detalle que me llama la atención y es que cuando mido continuidad entre los bornes de las resistencias y del fusible estando conectadas a la placa, estas miden continuidad combine como combine la medición de los 6 bornes ¿esto es normal?
Solo si desconecto el fusible deja de haber continuidad en uno de sus bornes, pero el otro sigue en continuidad con los 4 de las resistencias en todas las combinaciones posibles.
Dejo imágenes para ilustrar un poco lo que expreso.
Espero agradecido, toda ayuda posible.
Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 26, 2019)

El fusible térmico en este caso es mas termostato que fusible. Su funcionamiento se basa en la "flexión" del bimetal al calentarse o enfriarse.
La chapita cuadrada acombada se encarga de empujar el palito (que suele ser de cerámica o material plástico resistente a altas temperaturas), y este a su vez ejerce presión sobre el mecanismo de contactos. 
Lo normal es que funcione bien, pero una vez desmontada la tapa es complicado que vuelva a quedar bien.

Las medidas de las resistencias es posible que dependiendo de el modelo varíen, pero se asemejan a lo que me daba la última que comprobé, de lo que se deduce que podrían estar bien. 
En cuanto a la continuidad en las conexiones es posible que estén en paralelo, aunque no se entiende muy bien si quieres decir que es como si estubiesen todas las patillas de la resistencias juntas, con lo que dificilmente podrías ver su valor... aclara ese punto.
Podría ser que el triac esté en corto.


----------



## lanserc83 (Jul 27, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El fusible térmico en este caso es mas termostato que fusible. Su funcionamiento se basa en la "flexión" del bimetal al calentarse o enfriarse.
> La chapita cuadrada acombada se encarga de empujar el palito (que suele ser de cerámica o material plástico resistente a altas temperaturas), y este a su vez ejerce presión sobre el mecanismo de contactos.
> Lo normal es que funcione bien, pero una vez desmontada la tapa es complicado que vuelva a quedar bien.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la explicación del termostato. Saqué el tiristor (TYN612T) y lo probé en un protoboard, funciona bien. Me puse a seguir las pistas del circuito y es como vos decís, están en paralelo y como son de bajo valor (los 136Ω ) debe ser por eso que me marca continuidad el multímetro al estar todo conectado, ya que el valor lo había visto midiendo cada una desconectadas del circuito.
Ahora bien, el resto de los componentes no parecen presentar problemas (varistor, diodos, resistencias, capacitores, integrado CONAIR IC04-P17W) pero tengo dudas con el potenciómetro, paso fotos de este también donde le estoy midiendo continuidad ¿es normal que marque continuidad? No me animé a sacarlo porque del otro lado tengo que romper el plástico y antes de hacerlo quería consultar. ¿Puede ser de tan bajo valor como para que esté pasando lo mismo que sucede con las resistencias?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 27, 2019)

No hay que romper nada. Se mide por el lado de las soldaduras, pareciera que estás tocando las pistas de carbón al medir y eso confundirá las medidas.
Viendo las soldaduras parece que el cursor está unido a un extremo, sólo entre un extremo y cursor dará resistencia variable y entre el otro extremo y cursor daría corto.


----------



## lanserc83 (Jul 28, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No hay que romper nada. Se mide por el lado de las soldaduras, pareciera que estás tocando las pistas de carbón al medir y eso confundirá las medidas.
> Viendo las soldaduras parece que el cursor está unido a un extremo, sólo entre un extremo y cursor dará resistencia variable y entre el otro extremo y cursor daría corto.


Mida como mida, ya sea A con B; A con C y B con C, de la tres maneras me da continuidad.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 28, 2019)

Justo hoy reparé una plancha de cabello Remington con problemas en el conector del cable de alimentación. Ahora bien, las resistencias son manejadas por un Triac. Ahora puedo concluir que el triac es manejado por un PWM?? O me equivoco?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2019)

moonwalker dijo:


> Ahora puedo concluir que el triac es manejado por un PWM?? O me equivoco?


 
Lo segundo , se manejan mayormente por ángulo de fase.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 29, 2019)

Gracias por la respuesta. Ángulo de fase, 2M; voy a investigar
Necesito en cualquier caso construir un circuito que emule la función de ese micro para manejar las resistencias de esas planchas. Claro sí es factible, si no, entonces a Reemplazar todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2019)

Ponele un dimmer


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 29, 2019)

Un dimmer.. como de qué tipo 2M?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2019)

Hay un link pegado en la palabra dimmer 

O uno de éstos : dimmer para cable - Google Search


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 30, 2019)

jajajaja gracias Dosmetros, aveces por situaciones erráticas, no damos click jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2019)

Si , jajaja.

Manejalo con dimmer a triac por "control de ángulo de fase"


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 31, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , jajaja.
> 
> Manejalo con dimmer a triac por "control de ángulo de fase"


gracias dosmteros, voy a investigar al respecto y cuando tenga el tiempo voy posteando concerniente a ese circuito. Gracias


----------



## Youbethr (Ene 30, 2021)

Primeramente les informo que no soy técnico pero procuro reparar los artefactos en mi casa y de algún vecino, en la medida de mis conocimientos.

Resulta que una vecina me trajo una plancha de cabello marca BABYLISS PRO porque se le apaga cuando calienta, al enfriar vuelve activarse y así sucesivamente. Al desarmarla verifiqué los valores de las resistencias smd (472, 010, 912,273 y 1004), así como también del diodo M7, los botones de power, subir y bajar intensidad y del Tiristor SCR X0405MF (los cuales medí fuera de la placa). Los valores de estos componentes están bien, con la observación que la resistencia 1004 midió 853k . Requiero que me den sus observaciones para lograr la reparación. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Felix Urbano (Abr 5, 2021)

Saludos alguien me puede facilitar el diagrama de esta placa que la estoy tratando de reparar pero no le consigo la falla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2021)

Ni lo sueñes , lo mantienen en secreto , solo se podría hacer ingeniería inversa y el valor de la plancha no vale el esfuerzo.


----------



## Felix Urbano (Abr 7, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ni lo sueñes , lo mantienen en secreto , solo se podría hacer ingeniería inversa y el valor de la plancha no vale el esfuerzo.


gracias
mis respetos a todos estoy tratando de reparar una plancha babyliss modelo BABNT2073AR pero no consigo la falla, pasa la corriente pero no me llega a las placas de calor si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradesco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2021)

Tiene display ?
Enciende?
La fuente anda?
Le llega Voltaje al microcontrolador?

Fotos  o adivinamos ?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 7, 2021)

Si... queremos fotos... no quiero usar mi bola mágica... me da susto que me quemen


----------



## Geovanny Imbaquingo (May 10, 2021)

lanserc83 dijo:


> Hola, como dice el título, tengo un problema con una plancha de pelo que no calienta. Esta es de la marca Babyliss Pro Nano Titanium modelo: BABNT2073AR. Al desconectar las resistencias (las que deberían calentar) y medirlas, estas dan 135,7 Ω y 136,6 Ω  prácticamente iguales, pero desconozco si estos valores son normales para confirmar si están buenas o dañadas, ¿alguien que me ayude con eso por favor?
> Después lo que entiendo como el fusible térmico me pareció bastante raro, nunca había visto uno así (aunque tampoco tengo mucha experiencia) y supongo que no es el problema ya que al desarmarlo e intentar entender su mecanismo, tiene un plastiquito blanco que (imagino) al sobrepasar la temperatura, se acciona e interrumpe la continuidad. Y acá viene otro detalle que me llama la atención y es que cuando mido continuidad entre los bornes de las resistencias y del fusible estando conectadas a la placa, estas miden continuidad combine como combine la medición de los 6 bornes ¿esto es normal?
> Solo si desconecto el fusible deja de haber continuidad en uno de sus bornes, pero el otro sigue en continuidad con los 4 de las resistencias en todas las combinaciones posibles.
> Dejo imágenes para ilustrar un poco lo que expreso.
> ...


Hola amigo

Mira en esta placa no existe el varistor y tiene un puente en el diodo.

Me puedes ayudar con eso la plancha no prende


----------



## lanserc83 (May 16, 2021)

Geovanny Imbaquingo dijo:


> Hola amigo
> 
> Mira en esta placa no existe el varistor y tiene un puente en el diodo.
> 
> Me puedes ayudar con eso la plancha no prende


El diodo es un M7 y del varistor lamentablemente ya no tengo la plancha conmigo, no sabría decirte cuál es, lástima que no se aprecie en mis fotos


----------



## Paula Carolina (Jun 6, 2022)

Tengo la plancha de pelo graphite titanium pero no se como abrirla para arreglar el cable alguien me podría ayudar


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 6, 2022)

Tengo un colega que dice "si no se abre tirarlo al suelo y se abrirá solo"..

Ahora en serio, sube fotos pues sin verlo es complicado responder.
 A veces los tornillos están escondidos bajo la pegatina de las características.


----------



## Paula Carolina (Jun 6, 2022)

Esa es mi plancha creo tiene malo el cable giratorio y necesito abrirla


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 6, 2022)

Parece complicado. Normalmente llevan un "tapón" a cada lado de la unión de las carcasas que dan acceso a tornillo y tuerca. 
En algunas se desplaza un "aro" (el equivalente a la pieza dorada) hacia fuera y eso deja separar las dos piezas que forman la pinza, con lo que se accede a los tornillos. 

El cable suele fallar por la zona que más sufre, a la salida, en este caso en que está más reforzado puede fallar al final del refuerzo. 
También puede fallar el sistema interno, una especie de conector giratorio.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 6, 2022)

Paula Carolina dijo:


> Esa es mi plancha creo tiene malo el cable giratorio y necesito abrirla



El fabricante no tiene absolutamente ningún interés de que, alguien abra el aparato. Por eso la puso difícil. Hay poca posibilidad de arreglarlo.
Aquí tiene el concepto de la manera, pero si no tiene experiencia en el tema, tiene mas probabilidades de romperlo mas, antes de que lo arregle. Exito de todos modos.  Con la planchita de mi hermana comprobé que es muy bueno para doblar acrílico.


----------



## emilio177 (Dic 1, 2022)

Valor de resistencia R6  = .......?
Plancha de pelo Nano Titanium Babyliss


----------

